# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  لا تنسوني جميعن مشرفين اعضاء زوار

## دمعة قلم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 

لسلام عليك يارسول الله السلام عليك يا علي الكرار السلام عليك يا فاطمة الزهراء السلام على الحسن والحسين سيداء شباب اهل الجنة 

السلام على الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين كتب الله لنا في الدنيا زيارتكم والاخره شفاعتكم يارب ياكريم 

السلام عليكم يا مشرفينا المنتدى واعضاء المنتدى ويا زوار المنتدى 

سبحان الله كنت اردد واكتب في هذا المنتدى مقوله الا وهي لو لا ساعة الميلاد لما كانت ساعة الفراق 

اتمنا الا افارق هذا المنتدى ولكن قلت الحيله اليمة اطلب من الجميع الدعاء لي لا اقدر انا اتكلم او اكتب اكثر من ذلك اتمنا انا ارجع لكم وانا بخير وبعمر جديد انشاءالله بس اطلب من الجميع 

بدعاء لي بلفرج وازالة الهم والغم وكل مرض بي يالله يالكريم 

امن يجب المظره اذا دعائه ويكشف السوء يالله ارجوكم اكثرو الدعاء لي في امانالله جميعن

----------


## علي pt

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ........*


*أخي الكريم / دمعة قلم*

*لقد دمعة عيناي لدى قرآتي هذه السطور*


*والله توك طاري في بالنا قبل كم يوم !!!*


*ماذا أقول .... وما عساي ان أقول*




*الله يفك كربتك اخي ويمن علينا وعليك بالصحة والعافية ...*

*أرجوك أخي طمنا عليك كل ما سمحت لك الفرصة ..*

*وأكيد ،، أكيد لن ننساك جميعا*

*ونتمنى عودتك سالما بأسرع وقت*

*دعانا لك ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*


*وتقبل تحيات*
*أخوك / علي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اخي الكريم دمعة قلم
بجد احزنت قلبي بكلماتك هذي
الله يفرج عنك بحق صاحب العصر والزمااان
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 
اتمنى عودتك بسلامه اخي
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد
انتبه لنفسك...
طمني على اخبارك...
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود
اختك/دمعة

----------


## ورده محمديه

هلا أخوي دمعة قلم  :huh: 
وش هالخبر الا ما يسر  :sad2: 

عسى ماشر أخووووي ؟!!! :closedeyes:   :closedeyes:   :closedeyes: 

من أول ما رجعت الى المنتدى واني افتقد تواجدكم 
خوفتنا عليك اخوي 

سلامه وعافيه 
وربي يفرج عنك عاجل غير اجل 
وانشوفك بينا وانت بخير وعافيه 


أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

اللهم بحق فاطمه وابوها وبعلها وبنوها والسر المستودع فيها
تفرج عنك فرج عاجل قريب كلمح البصر  

اللهم شافي وعافي كل مريض بحق زين العابدين عليل كربلاء 

أللهم بحق الحسين ع أنزل الشفاء على المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وبالخصوص أخي دمعة قلم 
أللهم أمين أمين أمين
يا مشافي يا معافي



تمنياتي لك بالصحه والعافيه 
طمنا عليك دوم ,,ولا تقاطعنا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*عسى ماشــــــــــر اخوي*
*كلماتك تقلق الوااحد بصراحه*
*واذا كنت مهموم اومكروب ربي يفرج عنك بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*والله يشافيك ويعافيك ويحفظك من كل سوء بحق عليل كربلاء الامام علي السجاد ويشافي جميع المرضى*
*وترجع لنا بالف سلامه وماعلى قلبك شر*
*ومابنساك عند بنت امير المؤمنين زينب عليها السلام*
*دمت بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

ماجاك شر أخوي..

وإن شاء الله غيبتك عنا ماتطول..

فرج الله عنك وكشف مابك من كرب وضيق..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ..

موفق ومقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل..وفي رعاية الاله إينما كنت ..

----------


## LUCKY

و الله عندما رأيت الكلمات شعرت بشعور غريب و لا اعلم لماذا 

اذا كنت مهموم او مغموم فاسال الله ان يفرج همك و غمك 

و اذا كنت مريض فبحق ضلع مولاتنا فاطمه عليها السلام شافي اخي دمعه قلم 

أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


يالله شافي و عافي اخي دمعه قلم بحق اصحاب الكساء

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الاطهار
خيي كلمااااتك تألم القلب ..ربي يبعد عنك وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
كل مكروووه بحق ضلع الزهره المكسور ..ويعافيك ويبعد عنك الهموم والاحزان 
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
وان شاء الله تطمئنا عليك وتكون بخير وعافيه
موفق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخوي دمعة قلم 
تمسك بأهل البيت عليهم السلام واطلب منهم الشفاء والصحة والعافيه
اخي الكريم الله يفرج همك ويشافيك بحق عليل كربلاء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
طمنا عليك اخوي اذا استطعت

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الاطهار
خيي كلمااااتك تألم القلب ..ربي يبعد عنك وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
كل مكروووه بحق ضلع الزهره المكسور ..ويعافيك ويبعد عنك الهموم والاحزان 
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
وان شاء الله تطمئنا عليك وتكون بخير وعافيه
موفق

----------


## Sweet Magic

ربي يفرج عنك عاجل غير اجل 
وانشوفك بينا وانت بخير وعافيه 


أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

اللهم بحق فاطمه وابوها وبعلها وبنوها والسر المستودع فيها
تفرج عنك فرج عاجل قريب كلمح البصر 

اللهم شافي وعافي كل مريض بحق زين العابدين عليل كربلاء 

أللهم بحق الحسين ع أنزل الشفاء على المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وبالخصوص أخي دمعة قلم 
أللهم أمين أمين أمين
يا مشافي يا معافي



تمنياتي لك بالصحه والعافيه 

نقل الى القسم الانسب 
حتى تاخذ حقك من الدعاء 
اخوي  
وترجع لنا في القريب 
دمت بخير

----------


## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :

الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون :البقرة (156 )


ما اصاب من مصيبة الا باذن الله ومن يؤمن بالله يهد قلبه والله بكل شيء عليم :التغابن (11)

صدق الله العلي العظيم




اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم


اللهم ياشافي يامعافي ادعوك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك اوانزلته في كتابك او علمته احدا من خلقك او استأثرته في علم الغيب عندك أن تشفي جميع المرضى من المؤمنين والمؤمنات والبسهم لباس الصحة والعافية وبث الشفاء في عبدك اخونا دمعة قلم 
 ياارحم الرحمين يارب العالمين 

_ اللهم فرج عن كلــ مهموم مغموم بجاه الحسين المظلوم_

----------


## النظره البريئه

أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم شافيه بشفاك وداويه بدواك 
وفرج عنه كل كرب وبلاء بحق غريب كرلاء
اللهم منا عليه بالصحة والعافيه 
وكشف همه وغمه 
وفرج له قريباً عاجلاً 
بحق الصلاة على محمدوال محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضظر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------

